# Happy birthday Maddie May! (July 21)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Maddie May! 


























Maddie, 6 weeks old, leading her brothers in play. As you can see, it started early.









The Peter Pan Litter: Buddy (Hook), Bandit (Smee), Astro (Tootles), Billy (Nibs), Maddie (Wendy), and Feezo (Nana)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww- so nice to see Maddie grow up! 

Happy Birthday

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Maddie* 
Hope you get lots of treats because you are a real treat!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy birthday Maddie!!!!!

Hope you get lots of special treats today 

Love your poppa Carlito


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY MADDIE!!!!! arty:arty: You're a grown-up girl now!!!
I LOVE the picture of Maddie at 6 weeks leading a game of chase. She still loves to play that way with Salsa!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Maddie looks like a gift with that bow -- and I 'love' gifts. I will be happy if you just send her this way. She's beautiful.

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MADDIE"


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle: Happy Birthday Maddie!:juggle:
You sure are a beautiful girl! :kiss:

Love the pictures Kimberly!!:thumb:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Maddie! arty:

Make sure to get lots and lots of play time in for the day!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Maddie!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Maddie :cheer2: arty: :cheer2:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Have a super happy day. Goodness she was a darling puppy that's grown into a beautiful girl.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Maddie girl.

Make sure you throw that food bowl at mom for something extra yummy today.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

What a sweet little princess! Cazzie wags his tail for you, Maddie Mae!

Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday, the boys send kisses. Don't let her party with this guy.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ouch Paige! That hurts just looking at him!

Happy happy birthday Maddie!!! You sure have grown into the most beautiful little girl ever! Hava wonderful day!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwwwwww... what adorable pictures of Maddie and her siblings. So cute!

*Happy Birthday, sweet Maddie!!!!! *


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

*Happy Birthday beautiful Maddie!*
What wonderful pictures!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Happy 2nd Birthday Maddie May! :whoo:

Luv, Kohana :cheer2:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

_Happy Birthday, Maddie!_


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Happy birthday!! Wahoo!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I just logged on for a short while to wish my girl a Happy 2nd Birthday, but I see that Kimberly has beaten me to it! Thank you all for the kind birthday wishes for Maddie. She's such a special girl, and I'm so blessed to have her. Yep, Maddie hasn't changed from that puppy picture of her leading her littermates in a game of chase. Its still her favorite form of play, and she always has a smile on her face during it. Kimberly, I forgot the occasion for the picture of her wearing the bow and ribbons. Was it her first Christmas at your house? Whatever the occasion, it suits her party girl status. She has grown into a beautiful girl, and we are are lucky to have her.

And Leeann, I no longer leave Maddie's empty food bowl on the floor. I quickly tired of her throwing it at me when dinnertime came. The girl never misses a trick. :biggrin1: She's getting extra treats today for her birthday and best of all, Salsa is coming over for a Hav romp. Its Maddie's kind of day.arty:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you...:juggle:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Maddie. Hav a great day!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, that was Christmas over at a family member's house. She didn't even mind that all the ribbons and bows kept coming her way.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy birthday Maddie!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Happy birthday Maddie!!! :whoo:

Hugs and kisses..... :kiss:

LOVE...

Ollie and Austin....


(Catherine and Gary too! )


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Maddie from all of us!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Maddie!!









Enjoy your special day!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday maddie


----------

